# Kitchen Aid mixer @ Lowe's



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

If you are interested in buying an Artisan Kitchen Aid-325 watt-10 speed-5 quart for $ 150.00, go to Lowe's:bounce:. Get their flyer at the entrance, look at the second page, and you'll see it there. It says "available through special order".
When I took it to the cash register, it rang $299.00 without tax. I showed the flyer to the cashier, and he called somebody else. They tried to persuade me that I had to buy a major appliance (over $397) in order to have that special price. I disagreed, showed again the flyer, they called the manager, and he just signed to the cashiers that it was all right. They had to honor the price. 
I just had to share it with you. Even if you have a sturdier mixer, with more watts, it is so nice to have a backup for beating whites, a cake, frostings, etc. By the way, it is beautiful. The one I got is metallic chrome. :smiles:


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

I read in another forum that someone took the Lowe's ad to BB&B, and they price matched. Better, she got to use a 20% off coupon, AND they have a KitchenAid rebate going on, so in the end the mixer is only going to cost her $90! And she got a S/O color, too--what a deal!


----------

